# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Spinout ohne Ende!

## Chillsurfer

Moin, ich bin momentan ratlos :-(
Mein Problem ist dass ich zu viel Belastung auf dem hinteren Fu habe und dadurch das Heck immer fleiig wegschiebe. Ich hab alles mgliche versucht aber kann scheinbar nichts dagegen machen kann. Das Problem hatte ich bisher bei bisher allen Brettern und Segelgren, wobei ich denke dass es bei meinem 6.2er Segel (mein grtes) am schlimmsten ist. Ich bin mir also sicher dass es an meiner Haltung liegen muss.
Ich habe bisher versucht: gabel rauf/runter, angewinkelte/ fast gestreckte beine... alles endete bisher im Spinout... 

Ich habe gelesen dass es hilft die Gabel weiter runter zu machen da dadurch mehr belastung auf den vorderen fu geht, jedoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass ich mit 1,86m unter der mitte der aussparung fahren sollte. Zudem man von allen hrt dass man die Gabel immer ein ticken hher fahren sollte da es das angleiten verbessert wegen mehr vertikalem zug auf dem mastfu. Ich empfide es auch als entspannter die Gabel auf eher auf 3/4 der aussparung zu fahren, jedoch macht sich gleich der erhhte Druck auf dem hinteren Fu bemerkbar und ich fahre nur noch seitwrts.

Trapeztampenlnge hab ich 22er, also ne recht bliche lnge keine ahnung ob das was damit zu tun hat. Mastfuposition mitte. Finnengre 22cm bei meinem 90liter Freestyler
(bin heute allerdings das neue Twinstyle von Hifly mit den groen 22er Finnen gefahren und auch stndig nur spinouts gehabt, segel hatte ich das 6.2 drauf - es muss also an der Fahrtechnik liegen) 

Hat vielleicht einer von euch nen tip? Wre euch unendlich dankbar, ist echt verdammt frustrierend

Besten Gru! - Max

----------


## Freewaver

Naja also ich hatte am anfang das gleiche problem mit meinem Freewave 98...
Stndige spinouts haben mir das leben schwer gemacht!, Gabel zw. halb und dreiviertel der segelaussparung (bin 1.85cm gro) kurze Tampen 20er, beim gleiten nicht weit nach hinten legen-sondern leicht das becken zur brettspitze eindrehen,KRPER NACH VORNE LEGEN, hinteres Bein strecken, vorderes leicht einknicken zumindest fr den anfang nachher bei genug Krpervorlage kannst du auch beide durchstrecken... Zack und die spinouts waren weg!
Wenn das nicht funktioniert, bist du eventuell einer der schwereren Surfer und brauchst dementsprechen ne grere Finne! 25er bei Kappelbedingungen wrd ich sagen!
Hoffe es hat geholfe... Rock on

----------


## Chillsurfer

Hey, danke fr die schnelle antwort! Werds beim nchsten mal ausprobieren
Zu den schwereren surfern gehre ich allerdings mit meinen 70kg eher nicht ;-)

Interssant, ich dachte nmlich immer vorderes Bein durchstrecken und hinteres anwinkeln, vielleicht war das ja der knackpunkt

Bin gespannt was bei rauskommt

----------


## Freewaver

naja die sache ist ja wenn du dein hinteres bein anwinkelst,verlagesrt du automatisch dein gewicht aufs angewinkelte bein und somit hast du zuviel druck auf dem heck und somit hast du dein spinout verursacht! Egal wenn du n 90l board mit ner 22er finne fhrst ist die finne vielleicht zu kurz fr das 6.2m2 segel! Musst mal ausprobieren... MfG

----------


## wipeoutguru

hey,
ich bin auch der meinung, dass du mit zu viel druck am hinteren fuss fhrst. druck auf den mastfuss, hinteren nur leicht belasten. ich fhre mit dem hinteren fuss eigentlich nur die finne... finne siehe mal im forum unter "Material" -  "Finne?" dort gibt es eine tabelle: Segelgre, Gewicht,  Finnengre! meiner meinung ist eine 22er finne bei 6,2m2 zu klein. zum thema freestyleboard, diese reagieren board sei dank oft sehr sensibel auf genau diese belastungen - zum sliden und fr sonstige tricks. ich an deiner stelle wrde mir eine 28er finne zulegen, zumindest beim 6.2m2 segel,  - keine freestyle finne! -und den hinteren fuss entlasten.

viel spa beim ausprobieren und viel erfolg

wipeoutguru

----------


## Lago di Garda

nja das halt ich jetzt fr ein Gercht, dass man nen halben meter finne unten dran braucht bei nem 6.2er segel !! 

Ich selbst fahr ne 17er Freestyle finne bis zu ner segelgre von 6.0 !! Wenn ich 6.5 fahr pack ich mir die Serienfinne von meinem Tabou Freestyle unten dran... ist glaub ne 21er und das lsst sich sehr gut fahren !! 

Mit gefhl im hinteren bein kannste auch kleinere Finnen fahren !!

----------


## Chillsurfer

Das Twinstyle hat 2x 22er Finnen (twinser) !
Die sollten also locker mit nem 6.2er Segel fertig werden, laut boardbeschreibung kann man mit den 22ern bis 7.5 fahren. Ich denke nicht dass es was mit der Finne zu tun hat. Zumal ich diese Spinouts schon frher mit meinem Freerider hatte der ungefhr ne 30er finne hatte.

Dass ich mein Gewicht auf den Mastfu verlagern muss wei ich auch. Mein Problem ist, dass ich es nicht hinbekomme meinen hinteren Fu zu entlasten
Auerdem zieht mich das Segel, wenn ich im trapez hnge, irgendwie so dass ich das heck immer mit meinem hinteren fu wegdrcke...

----------


## Freewaver

dann hast du vielleicht zu deinem fuproblem auch ein trapeztampen-einstellungsproblem! Wenn dein heck wegdrckt wrd ich mal vermuten dass du auch zu viel druck an der segelhand hast... kann das sein? wenn ja mal die tampen weiter nach hinten schieben... Faustregel: 3fuste vom frontstck, 1faust dazwichen... Hoffe es luft und wenn garnix geht, fragst du mal einen der guten fahrer an deinen spots und die sollen dich mal beobachten und dein material mal testfahren! Hau rein und viel spa beim rippen!!!

Ps: hab nicht dran gedacht das das ja twinser sind... Hast wohl recht deine finnen sind top!

----------


## Chillsurfer

das kann allerdings gut sein! vor allem auch weil ich stndig vergesse bei greren segeln die tampen nach hinten zu schieben, und wenn meistens nicht weit genug

da kommt ja schon einiges zusammen, kann ja nur klappen beim nchsten versuch  :Happy: 
danke nochmal!

(das twinstyle hab ich gerade leider nur als testboard, echt super ding! deshalb, wenn selbst dieses board hinten ausbricht, kanns nur noch an meiner Fahrweise oder Tampeneinstellung liegen :-D )

----------


## Ole

> Das Twinstyle hat 2x 22er Finnen (twinser) !
> 
> Auerdem zieht mich das Segel, wenn ich im trapez hnge, irgendwie so dass ich das heck immer mit meinem hinteren fu wegdrcke...



Das hrt sich an, als ob das Segel falsch getrimmt ist. Ist das Vorliekt nicht stark genug durchgesetzt hast Du oft einen starken Zug auf der hinteren Hand. Bei schwachem Wind ist des ok aber bei starkem Wind, eingehngt im Trapez,  bekommst Du dann viel zu viel Druck auf den hinteren Fu. Versuch mal Dein Vorliek strker durchzusetzen...einfach mal testen.

Gre
Ole

----------


## bluewave

Guter Einwand, Ole, mit dem Segeltrimm! Hier noch einmal zu den Trapeztampen. Die hintere Leine sollte ca. 1/3 des Weges vom Mast zum Schothorn sein und die beiden Enden ungefhr eine Handbreite von einander entfernt. Du kannst dies umstndlich abmessen oder aber Du nimmst Dir ein Stck Gummi (zum Einziehen in einen Hosenbund), schneidest dies krzer als die Gabelbaumlnge Deines kleinsten Segels. Befestige je einen Haken an die Enden und markiere den Gummi jeweils bei einem Drittel der Lnge. Wenn Du nun Dein Segel aufgebaut hast, spanne den Gummi vom Mastende zum Schothorn, nimm eine Markierung, ziehe sie zum Gabelbaum und hier soll Dein hinteres Ende des Trapeztampen hin.
Dies habe ich mir nicht selbst einfallen lassen, Lob und Anerkennung gebhrt dem Englischen Surfunternehmer Guy Cribb auf dessen Webseiten Du dir auch gratis eine englische Anleitung als pdf runterladen kannst (Artikel aus dem englischen Windsurf Magazine). Ich habe die Sache mit dem Gummi ausprobiert, ist super einfach, billig und es funktioniert!!!

Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Chillsurfer

Vielen dank fr eure hilfreichen tips!
Bin mir sicher dass es jetzt laufen wird, und wenn nicht werd ich euch bescheid sagen ;-)

Aber erstmal brauchen wir wieder wind!!!

----------


## eltor

der erste beitrag hier und gleich scheisse schreiben ...so ne grtze ..wer denkt sich son mist aus ???
ausserdem ist der druckpunkt bei jedem segel an ner anderen stelle  da wirst du das nur mit viel glck richtig einstellen wenn du der sehr wahrscheinlich im vollraus geschriebenen anleitung folgst ;-) aber trotzdem viel spa dabei bin gespannt das video davon auf youtube zu sehen ....





> Guter Einwand, Ole, mit dem Segeltrimm! Hier noch einmal zu den Trapeztampen. Die hintere Leine sollte ca. 1/3 des Weges vom Mast zum Schothorn sein und die beiden Enden ungefhr eine Handbreite von einander entfernt. Du kannst dies umstndlich abmessen oder aber Du nimmst Dir ein Stck Gummi (zum Einziehen in einen Hosenbund), schneidest dies krzer als die Gabelbaumlnge Deines kleinsten Segels. Befestige je einen Haken an die Enden und markiere den Gummi jeweils bei einem Drittel der Lnge. Wenn Du nun Dein Segel aufgebaut hast, spanne den Gummi vom Mastende zum Schothorn, nimm eine Markierung, ziehe sie zum Gabelbaum und hier soll Dein hinteres Ende des Trapeztampen hin.
> Dies habe ich mir nicht selbst einfallen lassen, Lob und Anerkennung gebhrt dem Englischen Surfunternehmer Guy Cribb auf dessen Webseiten Du dir auch gratis eine englische Anleitung als pdf runterladen kannst (Artikel aus dem englischen Windsurf Magazine). Ich habe die Sache mit dem Gummi ausprobiert, ist super einfach, billig und es funktioniert!!!
> 
> Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Brigge

> Vielen dank fr eure hilfreichen tips!
> Bin mir sicher dass es jetzt laufen wird, und wenn nicht.....



...dann schau Dich am Spot nach einem etwa gleich schweren Surfer um, der mit seinem Zeug gut klar kommt und la in mal mit Deinem Board/Rigg Probe fahren. Das halte ich fr den einfachsten Weg.

Gre, Stephan

----------


## rebellischer

Hi,spinoutprobleme hatte ich auch ohne ende.Ich fahre auch eine Fahrstil bei dem ich das Heck mehr belaste.Sicher gibt es Boards wie ich feststellen mute die extrem empfindlich dddiesbezglich sind aber generell konnte ich das Problem durch grere Finnen von lessacher beseitigen.Ich fahre selbst im tiefen Wasser Grasfinnen von Lessacher weil ich damit absolut keine spin out mehr habe.22cm ercheinen mir eh zuwenig fr ein 6,2 er.
Versuchs mal,die finne kostet beim Wolfrgang Lessacher 100  ,ist ihr Geld aber echt wert.

----------


## DonRon

Ich kenne auch das Problem  - fahre auch mit mehr Gewicht hinten.
Habe jetzt auch die Lessacher Chamelon und damit ist der Spuk vorbei.

DonRon

----------


## Chillsurfer

Aaalso, nach einigen fetten Surftagen kann ich euch endlich schreiben wie es gelaufen ist und wie eure tips mir geholfen haben

Als aller erstes muss ich sagen, dass meine Trapeztampen in der Tat ein ganzes Stck zu weit vorne waren - nachdem ich das gendert habe hatte ich kaum zu viel Belastung auf dem hinteren Fu.
Um die Balance perfekt auszugleichen lehne ich mich jetzt whrend der Gleitfahrt immer ein wenig nach vorn, das belastet den vorderen Fu noch mehr. Der hintere kann dann auschlielich dafr benutzt werden, um scharfe Kurven zu ziehen - sehr praktisch.

Beim Hhe laufen (hoch am Wind fahren), wo ich bisher meine meisten Wegrutscher hatte, drehe ich jetzt meinen Oberkrper seitlich richtung Bug. Funktioniert super!

Zum Thema andere oder grere Finnen:
Ich persnlich wrde nicht versuchen einen Fahrfehler durch fehlerverzeihenderes Material zu vertuschen. Die Spinouts sind ganz klar wegen falscher Fahrtechnik aufgetreten. Mit einer greren Finne wrde man weiterhin mit einer falschen Fahrtechnik oder Materialeinstellung durch die Gegend fahren ohne direkt was davon mitzubekommen - auer dass man wahrscheinlich langsamer ist.

Vielen vielen Dank fr eure Hilfe! Wie ihr seht haben alle eureTips dazu beigetragen dass ich jetzt nicht mehr quer mit dem Brett zur Fahrtrichtung dahinrutsche ;-) 

Beste Gre - Max

----------


## The Bartman

The trick is (most probably) not in thetuning of the rig but in the fin. As you have different sails for different conditions, you also need more than 1 fin. 8 bft with a 4 m2 requires a different fin than 4 bft with 6.2 m2. General rule: Stronger wind = smaller fin, bigger sail = bigger fin. This doesn't mean you need to get out and buy a whole bunch of fins: one smaller and one larger fin will already bring you a long way.

As example: When I sail my 6.2m2 I use my large wave fin. With 5.3 as well, but if the wind increases and I'm sailing the 5.3 it's upper wind range, I move to the smaller fin to prevent spin-outs.

Another thing to keep in mind: speed/race oriented fins are more spin-out sensitive than manoeuvre-oriented fins. Reason is that they have a sharper front edge. This gives less resistance (speed), but the water flow also looses the profile more easily when it hits the fin in a not-perfect angle.

Hope this helps! Good luck.

The Bartman

----------


## 6Bft

Moin,

das unsgliche Problem mit den Spinouts hatte ich auch letztes Jahr. Ich hatte dann ein Interview mit Gnter Lorch gelesen. Der riet bei Spinout-Problemen zu einer greren Finne. Ich habe die Orignal-Finne des Boards gegen eine Finne von MFC getauscht und seither nie wieder ein Problem mit Spinouts gehabt. Auch wenn man Amwind gegen den Chop ballert hlt die MFC treu die Spur.

Ein anderer Kumpel gab mir den Tipp selbst kleinste Kratzer auf der Finne immer vor der Session mit feinstem Schleifpapier zu entfernen. Da wrde sich sonst im Unterdruck Luft bilden sagte er.

Viele Gre
6Bft

----------


## Windsurfing-Fehmarn-Sylt

Hatte mit meinem Naish Quest auch stndig Spinnouts. Habe mir eine andere Finne zugelegt und schon fhrts super!
An der Fahrtechnik hab ich natrlich ebenfalls gearbeitet  :Happy:

----------


## frorider

Hi,
ich muss das Thema noch mal aus der Kiste ziehen weil es mich (179 cm, 75 kg) auch betrifft, allerdings nur mit meinem groen Brett. Auf meinem 84er Wave fahre ich bis 6.2 (mit 28er Finne) und habe eigentlich nie Spinnouts. Vor kurzem bin ich wieder mein 122er Freeride (mit serienmiger 38er Freeride-Finne) gefahren. Der Tag wre besser fr das kleine Brett gewesen aber ich hatte es blderweise nicht dabei. Mit 6.2 war ich massiv berpowert, dann mit 5.4 eigentlich immer noch. Windwelle war bis knapp unter 1m. In den Bedingungen mit dem Setup ging eigentlich gar nichts richtig. Das Brett war schwer kontrollierbar (klar, zu viel Welle) und ist im Gleiten stndig hinten ausgebrochen, fast alle 200 m Spinnouts.
Nun die Frage: lag das eher daran, dass das Brett zu gro fr die Welle war oder sind 6.2 und vor allem 5.4 einfach auch zu klein fr das 122er?
Danke fr Tipps!

----------


## p51flier

Brett zu gro? Ja. 
Bin neulich ein 112er Slalom mit einem 5,7er Freestylesegel total berpowert gefahren. Da kann man eben nicht mehr so kontrolliert dichtholen und Druck auf den Mastfu geben. Das groe Brett wird vom starken Wind immer wieder vom Wasser weggehoben, der Druck auf den Mastfu fehlt auch noch - das provoziert dann eben jede Menge Spinouts.

Sepp

----------

